# Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Hallo, ich habe vor einpaar Tagen mein Mainboard wechseln müssen und seitdem habe ich das Problem, dass mit Windoof 7 unter System anzeigt, unter installierter Arbeitsspeicher: 
 4 GB (1,98 GB verwendbar)

 Zudem hatte ich vorher in dem Windows Leistungsindex bei Ram 7.6 Punkte, jetzt nur noch 5.5.


 Kann mir einer sagen, ob es dafür eine Einstellung im BIOS gibt? Oder warum werden nur 2 GB verwendet?


 Altes Board: Gigabyte GA-970A-D3 (Hatte noch "nur" BIOS)

 Neues Biard: Gibabyte GA-970A-DS3P (mit UEFI BIOS)


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Will jetzt nix beschwören /beschreien...aber manchmal zeigt dieses ein Defekt im Speichercontroller 
Hast du die entsprechend der Empfehlung der Anleitung paarig auf dem Board eingesteckt? 
Mal ein Clearmos gemacht? 
Auf dem Board mal andere Riegel verwendet ? Zum testen !


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Möglichkeit 1: Windows versehentlich als 32Bit Version neu installiert?
Möglichkeit 2: in der Ausführen_Leiste mal bitte msconfig eingeben, dann auf Boot.ini klicken und da auf erweiterte Optionen gehen --> jetzt gucken was bei "MaxMem" steht.


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*



ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Will jetzt nix beschwören /beschreien...aber manchmal zeigt dieses ein Defekt im Speichercontroller
> Hast du die entsprechend der Empfehlung der Anleitung paarig auf dem Board eingesteckt?
> Mal ein Clearmos gemacht?
> Auf dem Board mal andere Riegel verwendet ? Zum testen !


Ich habe natürlich den 1ten und 3ten Slot in Verwendung, damit auch schön Dual Channel funktioniert. Laut Hersteller kann das Board auch 32 GB Ram nutzen und ein Clear CMOS habe ich ebenfalls machen müssen. 
Anderen Ram zum testen habe ich nicht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1: Windows versehentlich als 32Bit Version neu installiert?
> Möglichkeit 2: in der Ausführen_Leiste mal bitte msconfig eingeben, dann auf Boot.ini klicken und da auf erweiterte Optionen gehen --> jetzt gucken was bei "MaxMem" steht.


Ich habe Windows nicht neu aufgesetzt, da ich ja nur ein Mobo Wechsel vorgenommen habe, dass den selben Chipsatz hat. Windows 7 ist 64 Bit ultimate.

In msconfig unter MaxMem ist ausgegraut, das Häckchen ist nicht gesetzt, also Standard-Wert.


Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass im Task Manager unter Ressourcenmonitor 2048 MB dort stehen als "Für Hardware reserviert: Arbeitsspeicher, der für das BIOS und einige Treiber für andere Peripheriegeräte reserviert ist" 
Was heißt das?


----------



## uka (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Das muss eine Bios-Einstellung/Board-Einstellung sein, wenn die restliche HW gleich geblieben ist. Ein defekt ist es nicht, da dir die korrekte Menge ja angezeigt wird. 

Onboardgrafik? Dieser ganze zusätzliche Kram (da wird so viel zeug angezeigt auf der Gigabyte Webseite)? UEFI mal abschalten?


----------



## DKK007 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*



aloha84 schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 1: Windows versehentlich als 32Bit Version neu installiert?


 
Bei 32 bit Systemen kann man aber auch 3.5 GB Ram nutzen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei 32 bit Systemen kann man aber auch 3.5 GB Ram nutzen.



Jain, Mein Bruder hatte (vor Jahren) 4 GB Ram + GTX 470 1,25GbVram --> verwendbarer Speicher 2,75 Gb Ram.


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Ich weiß nicht, wie man UEFI deaktiviert ...


Ich habe auch eine neue GTX 660 gekauft, kann es damit zusammenhängen?


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

eher nicht.
Als Test wäre ein Ubuntu mal nicht schlecht, das von CD booten und schauen was es sagt.....zur Ramgröße


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Im BIOS werden mir aber auch 4 GB angezeigt, nur Windoof will die irgendwie nicht nutzen. LOL wie dumm !


----------



## ludscha (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

RAM Spannung,Latenzen im UEFI prüfen !

Wen die dort passen musst Win neu installieren.

MFG


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Kann das mit nem von mir leider beschädigten Bootmanager zusammenhängen? Ich fürchte nämlich, ich habe da was gemacht gehabt ...


Zu den Spannungen etc. ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Latenzen mein Ram haben kann und sollte!


----------



## ludscha (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Die Latenzen stehen normal auf dem Etikett am RAM-Riegel.



> Kann das mit nem von mir leider beschädigten Bootmanager zusammenhängen?



Kann sein, muss aber nicht.

Wenn er beschädigt ist würd ich Windows sowieso neu aufsetzen.


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Och man, windows neu aufsetzten hasse ich wie die Pest 

Gibt es nichts anderes, was ich vorher versuchen könnte?


----------



## GtxGamer007 (7. März 2014)

Falls du mal deinen systemstart optimiert hast.
Suchfeld: msconfig
- benutzer definierter start
- häckchen bei maximaler speicher weg
( er nimmt sowieso den maximalen.. nur wenn man das häckchen setzt legt er ab und zu einen falschen wert fest)
- übernehmen und neustart

So wars bei mir damals...

Und für einen schnelleren start kannst du alle prozessoren (kerne) auswählen -> links davon dropdown menü


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

das mit den Prozessorkernen ist eine Fehlinfo, das Funktioniert nicht, darüber habe ich schon genügend sachen gelesen.

Also im msconfig habe ich es mit den 4096 MB probiert, nach nem neustart steht da nur noch 0, deshalb habe ich den Haken wieder weggemacht.


Ich fürchte ich komme um eine Neuinstallation nicht rum. Aber erst einmal reichen auch 2 GB Ram, selbst zocken kann ich damit XD


----------



## Dr. med iziner (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Mache ganz einfach mal ein Backup von deiner Systemplatte. Dann machst du sie platt und installierst Windows neu. Wenn der Fehler dadurch nicht behoben wird, kannst du dein Backup wieder zurückspielen.

Aber ich denke, dass hier eine BIOS-Einstellung rein pfuscht.


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Aber welche? Ich habe mir alles angeschaut, was meiner meinung nach mit dem RAM zu tun hat.

Ich packe gleich ne alte SATA Festplatte aus und versuche mal, das "neue" Windows da drauf zu installieren, vielleicht liegt es wirklich an Windows.


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

OK, also, Windoof neu aufgesetzt => gleich geblieben, wieder nur 1.98 GB nutzbar.

Ich habe dann im BIOS nochmal alle Latenzen, soweit mir bekannt, einzeln eingestellt und auch die Spannung von 1,5 auf 1.65 Volt erhöht, dies entspricht der Spezifikation meines Rams.

Nichts bringt Besserung. Und auch gibt es kein BIOS Update, es ist nur das First Release verfügbar, ich denke mit diesem Mobo habe ich mir ans Bein gepikelt...


PS: Auch ein erneutes flashen des UEFI BIOS brachte keinen Erfolg.


----------



## Deep Thought (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*



der-andyman schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass im Task Manager unter Ressourcenmonitor 2048 MB dort stehen als "Für Hardware reserviert: Arbeitsspeicher, der für das BIOS und einige Treiber für andere Peripheriegeräte reserviert ist"
> Was heißt das?



Und diese 2048 MB sind zufällig genau so viel, wie deine Grafikkarte an Speicher hat... 
Der Speicherbereich der Grafikkarte wird in den Bereich des RAMs eingeblendet. Deshalb sind 2 GB vom RAM nicht mehr ansprechbar.

Schau mal im BIOS nach einer Option, den Speicher zu remappen. Frag mich nicht, wie die Option bei dir genau heißt. Es geht dabei *nicht* um die RAM-Einstellungen mit den Timings, etc.
Im Zweifel mach mal Bilder von deinem BIOS.


----------



## der-andyman (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Du kannst auch gerne das Handbuch runterladen:
download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-970a-ds3p_e.pdf

Aber so eine Einstellung finde ich dort nicht. Außerdem hat meine Graka laut dxdiag "nur" 2700 MB und paar gequetschte an Ram, somit wären nur etwa 500 MB meines Arbeitsspeichers als Gpu-Ram benutzt worden.

Meine vermutung / befürchtung: eines meiner Rams ist kaputt, ich werde mal gleich versuchen, einzeln mit denen den PC zu booten.


----------



## Deep Thought (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Ich finde im Handbuch auch nichts. Sorry, weiß dann gerade auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Freddy_1986 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Sorry, Fehlpost.


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Was sind Rank Interleaving und Channel Interleaving? Haben diese Optionen vielleicht damit zu tun?


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Auch ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Systemstart viel langsamer ist, bis der Desktop kommt vergeht etwa die gleiche Zeit, aber danach muss ich lange warten, bis meine 4 Autostart einträge auch mal starten. Irgend etwas ist hier richtig faul, ich glaube langsam, das Mobo hat einen weg. Ist sowieso komisch, dass es z.b. niemals ein BIOS update gab.

Denkt ihr, ein ASrock Mobo ist gut? Weil im örtlichen PC Handel gibt es entweder MSI oder ASrock boards... oder doch lieber wieder bestellen? Weil es fukntioniert ja, nur mit der Hälfte an Ram und langsamer ...


----------



## Fossi777 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Könnte auch mit dem Anpressdruck der CPU zu tun haben, hatte sowas schonmal bei nem Kunden....

Würde einfach mal den CPU Kühler runter u. wieder neu draufmachen , und ggf auch mal andere Ramslots auf dem Board verwenden.


----------



## longtom (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Hätte jetzt auch auf den Anpressdruck der CPU getippt das selbe hatte ich mal mit einem i7 920 .


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Also bei nem AM3 sockel ist ja schwierig, den Kühler weniger stark anzupressen, aber ich habe einfach mal die 4 Schrauben etwas gelöst, müsste ja auch das gleiche bewirken.

Ach ja, ich denke nun, ich weiß, woran es liegt:
Ich habe mal versucht, mit 1 Ram Riegel zu starten, mit dem einen Klappts, mit dem anderen schafft es der PC irgendwie nicht zu starten, also Lichter gehen an, Lüfter drehen, doch nach 4 Sekunden gibt quasi der PC auf und startet neu usw. Ich denke, der ist kaputt. Könnte sogar sein, dass mein altes Mobo deshalb nicht funktioniert hat, ich teste den gleich auch mal, schließlich will ich nicht umsonst 70 € für ein neues Mobo ausgegeben haben!


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

schon ok, weg-editiert!


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Also ich habe mal einen 4 GB Kingston HyperX Genesis bestellt, ich sage dann, ob es geklappt hat, ist wahrscheinlich Dienstag oder Mittwoch da!

Man kann doch 2 GB und 4 GB auch zu Dual channel verbinden oder?


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. März 2014)

Solche fehler können auch durch verbogene pins von der cpu her kommen. 

Sicherhalb mal überprüfen.


----------



## der-andyman (8. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Habe ich schon, sind zwar nicht 100%ig gerade, aber wenn die im Sockel sitzt, sollte das passen! Außerdem, warum startet die mit dem einen immer wieder, aber mit dem anderen garnicht? Sind ja aus einem Kit die Rams!


----------



## der-andyman (12. März 2014)

*AW: Nur die Hälfte des Rams verwendbar*

Ok, heute kam endlich der neue 4 GB Ram Riegel und ich habe ihn mit dem von mir als funktionierend erkannten zusammen auf Mobo gepackt und endlich habe ich 6 GB Ram 
Auch im Windows Leistungsindex zeigt der Ram wieder 7,5 Punkte an. 

Von mir aus kann hier zu, bin wieder einigermaßen happy


----------

